# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل در ثبت نام کنکور

## maz1379

سلام بچه ها 

برای تاریخ اخذ دیپلم برای نظام جدید باید چکار کنیم آخه ما که تازه خرداد باید امتحان نهایی بدیم؟ تاریخ دقیق میخواد ... لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mq2016

منم همین مشکلو دارم دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنند

----------


## milad 22

31 خرداد نود و هشت همون موقع که تموم میشع وارد کن

----------


## salim7174

سلام یکی از دوستام میگه علاوه بر ثبت نام کنکور با مبلغ 27 تومن برای اینکه اگه یه وقت بخایی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشی باید هنگام ثبت نام خرید کارت ، یه مقدار پول اضافی هم بپردازی آیا راس میگه؟ 
تا اونجا که میدونم نباید برای فرهنگیان پولی پرداخت بشه هنگام ثبت نام کنکور

----------


## salim7174

سلام یکی از دوستام میگه علاوه بر ثبت نام کنکور با مبلغ 27 تومن برای اینکه اگه یه وقت بخایی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشی باید هنگام ثبت نام خرید کارت ، یه مقدار پول اضافی هم بپردازی آیا راس میگه؟ 
تا اونجا که میدونم نباید برای فرهنگیان پولی پرداخت بشه هنگام ثبت نام کنکور

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام یکی از دوستام میگه علاوه بر ثبت نام کنکور با مبلغ 27 تومن برای اینکه اگه یه وقت بخایی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول بشی باید هنگام ثبت نام خرید کارت ، یه مقدار پول اضافی هم بپردازی آیا راس میگه؟ 
> تا اونجا که میدونم نباید برای فرهنگیان پولی پرداخت بشه هنگام ثبت نام کنکور


سلام .خیر، هزینه اضافی نمیخواد.

----------


## Khali

> سلام بچه ها 
> 
> برای تاریخ اخذ دیپلم برای نظام جدید باید چکار کنیم آخه ما که تازه خرداد باید امتحان نهایی بدیم؟ تاریخ دقیق میخواد ... لطفا راهنمایی کنید


ثبت نامشم دردسره بخدا :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Khali

یه آموزش ثبت نام نظام جدید بزارید مشکل خیلیا حل شه

----------


## ToPHaTt3aR

> سلام بچه ها 
> 
> برای تاریخ اخذ دیپلم برای نظام جدید باید چکار کنیم آخه ما که تازه خرداد باید امتحان نهایی بدیم؟ تاریخ دقیق میخواد ... لطفا راهنمایی کنید


تا جایی که من میدونم باید خالی بذاری اون فیلد هارو! تو برگه من خط تیره خورده بود؛بعد که پرسیدم گفتن خودشون بعد امتحانات نهایی،وارد میکنن. فقط همون کد سوابق تحصیلی کافیه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

کمک من کد سوابق پیش رو پیدا کردم
ولی دیپلم چرا نمیاره؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

توی سایت دیپ کد فقط سوابق پیش رو میاره

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezaaaaa


توی سایت دیپ کد فقط سوابق پیش رو میاره


برای پیش ، کد دانش آموزیتون همون کدملیه 
ولی برای دیپلم یه چیز دیگه هس بالای کارنامتون 
کدا رو درست بزنید دوتاشم میگیرید 
البته دیپلمو موقع ثبت نام کنکور اولمون گرفتیم خب_

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> _
> 
> برای پیش ، کد دانش آموزیتون همون کدملیه 
> ولی برای دیپلم یه چیز دیگه هس بالای کارنامتون 
> کدا رو درست بزنید دوتاشم میگیرید 
> البته دیپلمو موقع ثبت نام کنکور اولمون گرفتیم خب_


والا واسه دیپلم هم کد ملیمه
دیپلم فقط سوم دبیرستانه؟
کارنامه ای که من دارم واسه اول و دوم و سومه

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezaaaaa


والا واسه دیپلم هم کد ملیمه
دیپلم فقط سوم دبیرستانه؟
کارنامه ای که من دارم واسه اول و دوم و سومه


عه نمیدونم که
خب بله دیپلم همون معدل کتبی سوم دبیرستانه_

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> _
> 
> عه نمیدونم که
> خب بله دیپلم همون معدل کتبی سوم دبیرستانه_


والا کارنامه دیپلم هم رو نگاه کردم کد دانش آموزی همون شماره شناسنامه س

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

به عبارتی کد سوابق دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی من یکیه  :Yahoo (21): 
الان چکار باید بکنم؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezaaaaa


والا کارنامه دیپلم هم رو نگاه کردم کد دانش آموزی همون شماره شناسنامه س


برا من فرق داره گفتم شاید برا شما یه چیز دیگه باشه  پس برا دیپلمو از کجا میارید !_

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> _
> 
> برا من فرق داره گفتم شاید برا شما یه چیز دیگه باشه  پس برا دیپلمو از کجا میارید !_


چ کنم  :Yahoo (21): ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezaaaaa


به عبارتی کد سوابق دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی من یکیه 
الان چکار باید بکنم؟ 


آقا علیرضا ببینید سوابق تحصیلی ، کد منطقه + کد ملی هس ( برای کد پیش من اینجوریه )
برای دیپلمم هم اینجوریه : کد منطقه + 0 + کد دانش آموزی دیپلم ( با کد ملی فرق داره مال من )

اگه برای شما کد دانش اموزی پیش و دیپلم یکیه پس سوابق تحصیلیتونم یکیه دیگه !_

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> _
> 
> آقا علیرضا ببینید سوابق تحصیلی ، کد منطقه + کد ملی هس ( برای کد پیش من اینجوریه )
> برای دیپلمم هم اینجوریه : کد منطقه + 0 + کد دانش آموزی دیپلم ( با کد ملی فرق داره مال من )
> 
> اگه برای شما کد دانش اموزی پیش و دیپلم یکیه پس سوابق تحصیلیتونم یکیه دیگه !_


ارور میده میگه کد سوابق پیش و دیپلم نمیتونن یکی باشن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

من چیکار کنم اه

----------


## Churchill

> من چیکار کنم اه


کد منطقه ت چنده؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> کد منطقه ت چنده؟


5711

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

کد سوابق پیش من اینجوریه
کد منطقه+شماره شناسنامه + 2
از راست به چپ

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

بگید کد سوابق پیش و دیپلم شما چجوریه

----------


## Churchill

> 5711


تو سایت دیپ کد رفتی؟
دقیق بررسی کن ببین چون امکان نداره یکی باشه

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> تو سایت دیپ کد رفتی؟
> دقیق بررسی کن ببین چون امکان نداره یکی باشه


یکیه دیگه مرد مومن
هم دیپلم هم پیش شماره شناسنامه س

----------


## Churchill

> یکیه دیگه مرد مومن
> هم دیپلم هم پیش شماره شناسنامه س


برا من نیست برای شما هم نیست
برو تو سایت دیپ کد برای دریافت سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم توی فیلد کد دانش آموزی کد دانش آموزیت رو که رو کارنامه دیپلمت نوشته بزن
بزای دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش توی فیلد کد دانش آموزی کد ملی رو بزن

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> برا من نیست برای شما هم نیست
> برو تو سایت دیپ کد برای دریافت سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم توی فیلد کد دانش آموزی کد دانش آموزیت رو که رو کارنامه دیپلمت نوشته بزن
> بزای دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش توی فیلد کد دانش آموزی کد ملی رو بزن


کد دانش آموزی کارنامه دیپلم ام شماره شناسنامه س
کارنامه پیش هم شماره شناسنامه س
چ کنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Churchill

> کد سوابق پیش من اینجوریه
> کد منطقه+شماره شناسنامه + 2
> از راست به چپ


کاری به این فلان به علاوه 2  و کد ملی و فلان و فلان نباشه تو فقط برو تو سایت دیپ کد همینکاری رو که بهت گفتم بکن برو تو سوابقت دو ستون اطلاعات هست ستون دوم آخزین ردیف سوابقت نوشته شده یاددشتش کن بعد برو برای پیش هم همین کار رو بکن

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> کاری به این فلان به علاوه 2  و کد ملی و فلان و فلان نباشه تو فقط برو تو سایت دیپ کد همینکاری رو که بهت گفتم بکن برو تو سوابقت دو ستون اطلاعات هست ستون دوم آخزین ردیف سوابقت نوشته شده یاددشتش کن بعد برو برای پیش هم همین کار رو بکن


بابا میگم کد دانش آموزی پیش و دیپلمم یکیه  :Yahoo (21):  من الان چیکار کنم

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

آقا درست شد

----------


## Churchill

خب وقتی  کد دانش آموزیت یکیه برو تو سایت دیپ کد کد دانش آموزیت رو بزن نوار کشویی دو تا گزینه داره یکی متوسطه یکی پیش دانشگاهی اول متوسطه رو بزن بعد تاریخ تولدت رو از سال بعد ماه بعد روز وارد کن بعد اون قسمت امنیتی رو هم وارد کن برو وارد سوابقت بشو
برای دریافت

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو از کجا بیارم؟
سال 96 دیپلم گرفتم.

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

معدل کل دیپلم ، معدل کل سال سومه یا معدل کل اول و دوم و سوم؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

یعنی این سازمان سنجش منو دیواانه کرد  :Yahoo (21): ||||

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

لطفا جواب بدید -_-

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alirezaaaaa


لطفا جواب بدید -_-


معدل کل سال دیپلم_

----------


## sajad1379

سلام . رفتم کافی نت  برام ثبت نام کردن ولی یه سری چیزارو اشتباه واردکردیم . الان میخواییم ویرایش کنیم کدپیگیری  اینارو که وارد کردم میگه خزایی رخ داده است ..
اینم عکسش :

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام . رفتم کافی نت  برام ثبت نام کردن ولی یه سری چیزارو اشتباه واردکردیم . الان میخواییم ویرایش کنیم کدپیگیری  اینارو که وارد کردم میگه خزایی رخ داده است ..
> اینم عکسش :


لطفا بعدا مجددا امتحان فرمایید  :Yahoo (4): 
احتمالا سایت شلوغه یا بخاطر اینکه پشت سر هم زدید رو ویرایش خطا داده!

----------


## Khali

> سلام . رفتم کافی نت  برام ثبت نام کردن ولی یه سری چیزارو اشتباه واردکردیم . الان میخواییم ویرایش کنیم کدپیگیری  اینارو که وارد کردم میگه خزایی رخ داده است ..
> اینم عکسش :


همین الان ۲ بار ثبت نام کردم
بعد از تایید نهایی این صفحه اومد

فکر کنم سایت مشکل داره، بعدا امتحان کنیم حل میشه

----------


## salim7174

سلام
دوستان راسته که میگن دوباره شرط معدل برای تربیت مفلم مثل سال های قبل شده؟

----------

